# Craft Projects, My attempts to start and complete some crafting projects



## AprilT

I typed up this whole spiel and made a mistake and hit a but before saving and like magic it's all gone and I'm too disgusted to type it over.  Just know it was beautiful what I had to say, it was like art.  Now I have nothing to show for all my hard work, verbal work that is.

Anyway, here's a couple of videos showing what I'm working on, I will show some of my projects once completed. So don't worry you'll have every opportunity to gaze and admire my museum quality work when I'm done.  I'll keep my order book handy, I'm sure there will be orders for my work once I display my paper flowers and especially the big one I already completed.  That one I will only display if I get sworn promises no one will laugh.  It looks much like an elementary, no kindergartener did. 

brb, have to go get the vid, don't want this to disappear while i'm searching like my previous message did


----------



## AprilT




----------



## AprilT

some from magazines and other paper

This was one of the first ones I worked on, I just have to decide which out of all the many projects I'm going to finish, so many great fun ones, I just couldn't decide which to finish all the way through to get all the pieces together to make one look, I like that one with the cones for how it looks, it has a more modern look, so,  I might go back to making the 50 or so of those I need to complete that project, then I'll have one down.    I've started on each of these, just to see if I could do them, and yes, most were I was able to, very easy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Those look so cool April, nice that you can do things like that.  Most crafty thing I ever did was make several macrame plant hangers back in the day.  Love the paper flowers!


----------



## applecruncher

Very pretty!  I'm not crafty.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you ladies.    I'm really enjoying working on these.

If I can do these, any of you ladies can, it just takes a bit of patience, beleive me, I was never one to be all that crafty till I set my mind to it.  Just a matter of following the instructions till one gets it right if not on the first try, then several tries later and lots of patience, but, it really is a matter if one wants to sit in one spot and work on a project for however long it takes.  

Well I'm down about 10 cones so far following the first video, but, I had to use magazine paper, so, when I finish the cones, I'm not sure if I'm going to leave them with design that on them or spray paint them some solid color.  I'll decide once I have all the cones finished.   Oh and I'm not putting those red balls in the center, there are many variations of that creation with and without a center decoration, but, for sure those balls won't be going into my piece.

I'm heading off to bed soon.

============================================================================================

As always Thank you Matrix and Sea, for your help.


----------



## AprilT

Ok, rolling those cones for that project listed in the first video, is going to take a while, I never realized.  Now I know why the woman said to bribe friends and family to help or at least keep lots of coco beans around.  I think I only made 10 of them so far and got sick of it, but I had a lot of other things going on, so will for sure try to get at least double that done tomorrow.    Geez, I'm getting slower than I thought. LOL.

Just thought of something if I take each of those listed one by one, maybe I'll have the wreths ready just in time for the fall winter holidays.


----------



## Kadee

Gee April you have far more patience than me, The apricot colour one looks, nice ,is a  that a colour you would make/ like ?


----------



## Ameriscot

Those look very nice.  I certainly don't have the patience for those.  But we want to see photos of the ones you complete, April.


----------



## hollydolly

Another one who has zero patience for this sort of thing..I do envy those who do though...but in all seriousness, when I hear someone say ''believe me if I can do it so can you''..I run in the other direction because believe me...truly _believe_ me there is none so cack handed as me when it comes to anything to do with crafts.. 

It irritates my O/H very much because he thinks that  by dint of being female, I should  be able to make things Pretty....I can't  I reaaaaaly can't, I don't have an artistic bone in my body ( apart from my photography)..but certainly not around the house.. so when the curtains are not hanging in exactly 2 inch pleats...and the cushions don't match perfectly...he is not happy because I'm expected to _know_ how to do it!!


----------



## AprilT

Kadee46 said:


> Gee April you have far more patience than me, The apricot colour one looks, nice ,is a  that a colour you would make/ like ?



I like all of them and there are many more I saw that had me looked on youtube just watching videos, I couldn't get anything done these past days, but, as I mentioned, I'm going to tackle them one by one starting with that first one posted, the cone type wreath and not not in the apricot color, I'm more into blues, whites and beiges for decor. But, I was drawn to that video because of the color, I may do one in a bright color for the holiday season or even one that color for a friend, my bestie has some decor in that color, hmmm, that would make a nice gift for her she usually likes my projects and believe me, we don't pull any punches if we don't like something, we are upfront with one another.  It would be, I know you don't think that's going in my place.  She re gifted me something as if I couldn't tell and I left it right on the bedside table where I visited her, she knows darn well, I don't do certain fragrances, plus, I know she wouldn't have bought that, she knows what products I like, so don't give me some gift basket with some off bath and perfume products with strange scents.  We laughed about it. Fine to re-gift me chocolates though.  Next holiday, I'm going to re-gift her some of my old flip flops for that stunt and I wear two sizes up on her.   

Anyway, I'm working on making the cones for the first project and it's taking time, I'm using an old phone book and I'm pretty sure, I'm going to have to bum another couple of phone books from someone as I want to make two, one for each side of my wall for a set or I have figure out a place to just set the one when I'm done.  Rather presumptuous of me to think it's going to look anything like the one in the video when it might end up as a seat cushion.


----------



## AprilT

I understand what you mean about the wanting to run different direction Holly, I sometimes feel that way about cooking even though, I spent some time in a cooking school in my early years and was quite good in those days making all kinds of things, but, someone killed my desire to cook, not my reason to quite that school, that was on me, but, my culinary skills died a long time ago, I have very little patience in the kitchen for following recipes, As soon as I see more than four ingredients my eyes roll back in my head.

My learning to make things came out of bordom when I was forced to say home, even though I went back to work part-time, I couldn't stand being idle.  It's funny about that other thread posted about the women making items for charity, that's how I got started when I think back, I saw something about making quilts for babies so that was my first attempt and it was a disaster, to this day, I still haven't the slightest ability when it comes to quilting, the other project was to make dolls for the children, I failed there too.  That was really why I needed the sewing machine in the first placed of which, I'd had no idea of how to use.  I hated home economics in school, did take it the last year in high school, that's how I ended up in the cooking school on a scholarship because of my teacher who was so gushing on me to do it, so I signed up at the school, but to be a dietician, and the classes involved way too much cooking.  Man it's a long story and a nun was my cooking instructor.  This was in lower Manhattan.  Most of the other classes I was fine with, chemistry, phlebotomy, (actually, I purposely missed the blood drawing day,) food quality control and the like, but the cooking cutting turnips into roses, making dough rise to perfection and the like, and this nun was a real meanie.  I couldn't stand it and the cooking catering classes were the predominant classes of the days of which were long school days.  I hated it, HATED IT!


----------



## AprilT

I got really sick of making the cones so I stopped and worked on something else, these I will share, the cones unless the whole project is complete, really isn't anything worth a glance.  So here's something I worked on a few minutes ago and a couple of flora I rolled up a Sunday.

Now remember, these are my first attempts at doing this stuff.

View attachment 16538


View attachment 16539

View attachment 16540


View attachment 16541


----------



## hollydolly

WoW, see FIRST attempt!! I'd be sitting there for a week and_ still_ they'd come out looking like the dog chewed 'em....well done, they look great :thumbsup:


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Holly, I couldn't find my blue paint when I first did them, I just wanted to see what some would look like with a little color, I've since found my blues and other colors from when I was painting a comforter that a few years ago.  Making those flowers is more fun than making these cones I started on, but, I'll keep at it and just switch up working on some other flowers in between, the cones bore me to tears, but, I like the design, so I want to see it to the end.


----------



## ndynt

Your roses are lovely, April.  Yes, the cones are boring.  Many years  ago I did a bunch, with music sheets, for a Victorian Christmas tree.   Thought, what did I get myself into...so tedious.    But, I am sure your  end result will be wonderful.   BTW, I am unable to access the reputation comments. Only get the notifications.  I asked for assistance and was told what was in there...but, cannot figure out why I cannot access them.


----------



## AprilT

ndynt said:


> Your roses are lovely, April.  Yes, the cones are boring.  Many years  ago I did a bunch, with music sheets, for a Victorian Christmas tree.   Thought, what did I get myself into...so tedious.    But, I am sure your  end result will be wonderful.   BTW, I am unable to access the reputation comments. Only get the notifications.  I asked for assistance and was told what was in there...but, cannot figure out why I cannot access them.



So you've done the cones, glad to have someone understand the monteny of it, if I didn't like the look so much, I'd toss it, what a pain trying to roll all of those, I'm thinking it's going to take me a couple of weeks to make one, you need what like 200 if not for one, I'll at least need that many for two.  Time to come up with an alternative.  Nah, I'll stick it out, it's just going to take way longer than I expected, to finish rolling them up.

Hmmmm, interesting, sorry you can't access the comment section, I'll send a pm in the future if I need to say something in more depth.    But, I'll still give blanc reps otherwise


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm impressed April, those flowers are so pretty, nice job for sure!


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Sea


----------



## ndynt

April, when you finish your tedious cones....here are some Do It In a Weekend Home Decor projects.  I think I may do that curtain one, for a painter's dropcloth shower curtain.  http://www.bhg.com/topics/diy-projects.htm?sssdmh=dm17.793294&showVideo=true&esrc=nwdc040115tb1


----------



## Ameriscot

Those are very nice, April!


----------



## AprilT

OMGosh! ndynt, you must be a mind reader, just hours ago, I was looking at various home decor project.  Thank you thank, you thank you.  I love it.

Just a few I watched on youtube, I'm going to try the first one in the near future, on larger paper











:


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Ameriscot


----------



## Glinda

April, your flowers are beautiful!  Now I'm getting inspired.  I've got a closet full of stuff I can use for a creative project.  I'd really like to try this marbling technique.  I wonder - if I were to apply it to fabric, I probably wouldn't be able to wash the item, huh?  I was considering a scarf . . . hmmmm


----------



## AprilT

Thanks you.  Glinda, all you need to do is use fabric dye and it should be fine, I think the woman in the video might have even mentioned it, either way, that's what I would do.  I can't wait to see what some of you come up with when done.  So many wonderful projects, so little time.


----------



## Temperance

All are made from paper?  Beautiful, April.


----------



## AprilT

Temperance said:


> All are made from paper?  Beautiful, April.



Thank you, yes Temperance, they are made from different types of paper, newspaper, magazine and the white one printer paper, I've made others using coffee filters and kleenex tissue paper I'll take more pics when I put some color to a few of those maybe later or tomorrow, I'm still trying to get those cones rolled.  Sigh.  LOL.


----------



## AprilT

I'll get back in the swing of things soon, just haven't been in the mood the last day or so, too much pain to concentrate, usually, I spend time with activities to get my mind off the pain, but, when it gets like this, only thing to do is hit the bed and apply heat and rest.  I did manage to roll a few more cones, but that's it.

Still hoping the rest of you out there will share some of what you are working on real soon.  For now, heading off to bed for a late afternoon res.


----------



## Temperance

AprilT said:


> Thank you, yes Temperance, they are made from different types of paper, newspaper, magazine and the white one printer paper, I've made others using coffee filters and kleenex tissue paper I'll take more pics when I put some color to a few of those maybe later or tomorrow, I'm still trying to get those cones rolled.  Sigh.  LOL.



Really very pretty, especially love the roses.  You must have endless patience.  Looking forward to seeing more.  And thank you for sharing.


----------



## AprilT

I'm almost finished with the cone, aka daliah project, it was looking pretty good to me till I took pictures of it and then it looked like a science project gone wrong.  LOL, I swear you have to be here live to be convinced it looks better in person.  No really, but, I'll share the incomplete project with you anyway.  I aint scared.  These are far from finished.

View attachment 16801

View attachment 16802


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very nice April!  So cool that you're doing these, must be very satisfying...kudos!


----------



## Glinda

April, these are going to be beautiful.  I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## AprilT

Well, I really wasn't sure what to do with the center, I had different things in mind, but, didn't really have what I wanted on hand so just put together a flower painted it mishedmarsed up a bit, still need to work with it some more, but, here's where it stands for now and probably at least the next week, I'm done with this one for now.  I took several pictures, my camera is trying to tell me it wants to be replaced, I had a lot of cloudy ones these are the best out the ones I took.  Either it's the camera dying or my eyes, probably a combo of both.

View attachment 16816

View attachment 16817View attachment 16818

View attachment 16819


----------



## SeaBreeze

I like it!


----------



## Ameriscot

Very nice!


----------



## NancyNGA

The center looks perfect to me.   It matches well.  Good job April.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you, ladies.  I hopeful that hopefully, I'll get better with the next one, I think I have a handle on rolling the cones, it went a lot faster once, I got my head wrapped around the process, so, next time they will be neater and more uniform.  But it will be a smaller one when I do make the next.   

I appreciate the kind comments.


----------



## AprilT

I haven't posted anything in a while, well partly haven't really worked on much either, but these were a few things I had made a month or so back and I hadn't posted, so, I do that now.

Coffee filters, newspaper and acrylic paints.
View attachment 18464View attachment 18465

I used paper from a book and acrylic paint
View attachment 18466

Printer copier paper rolled.
View attachment 18467

Book paper acrylic paint
View attachment 18468


----------



## AprilT

a few more:


View attachment 18469

I used coffee filters for the flowers, newspaper for the branches/vines and acrylic paints for the colors.
View attachment 18470 

View attachment 18471 View attachment 18472 

View attachment 18473


----------



## LynnD

I just went thru the whole thread right now, first time I saw this post WOW, very nice work, AprilT.

I especially like the last pic...so pretty!  What is that made out of?


----------



## AprilT

I used coffee filters and for the branches newspaper if you mean the second page last picture.  I'll go back and try to label those last few what I used.


----------



## LynnD

Yes, I mean the purple and white flowers....okay, I see they are labeled.

was that one hard to do?


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> Yes, I mean the purple and white flowers....okay, I see they are labeled.
> 
> was that one hard to do?



It was the easiest, I came up with the idea for the branches after being to tired to walk to the store to buy the materials needed for what was suggested to make them, so I just rolled up newspapers, a little tedious at times, but much less work than the previous projects.  I can knock out that project in a couple of hours the others took days rolling those paper cones because I kept taking breaks from it.


----------



## LynnD

Well I like it a lot...may even try it someday when I'm feeling ambitious.


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> Well I like it a lot...may even try it someday when I'm feeling ambitious.



:thumbsup1:If you do, I hope you will share pictures.


----------



## LynnD

I will...it won't be as nice as yours but I'll share.


Do you have a link on how to make the flowers or is it in the previous pages....I just scrolled though looking at the pics.


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> I will...it won't be as nice as yours but I'll share.
> 
> 
> Do you have a link on how to make the flowers or is it in the previous pages....I just scrolled though looking at the pics.



There is a link, but I didn't follow the example for those flowers, I do have other flowers I've made from the following link, I just didn't post them here as I didn't really complete them in a project pattern as yet.. not sure when I'll get back to the crafting bit, I get bored with these things once I figure out how easy they are until some new and shiney catches my eye again.  LOL, think I have ADHD :excited: at least till my iron deficiencies kick in.  :laugh:


OOPS!








Oh wait, it's the link you want, not my mumbo babble.


----------



## AprilT

I like this one better, this is the one I ended up using as my go to for the leaves.


----------



## LynnD

Thanks..are you sure it's easy?  And I enjoyed your mumbo babble also!


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> Thanks..are you sure it's easy?



Very easy.    My problem is I always have to draw outside the lines.  LOL!


----------



## LynnD

One of these days you'll see what I managed to do, lol.  Have to watch these videos a few hundred times.


----------



## AprilT

Not every project was easy for me, but that one I just posted was simple enough.  I've had my share of disasters, I should take a pic of this huge flower I made; I should throw it in the garbage, but, I keep it as it took so much work.  I hate to part with it.  But then, I'm afraid if I post it, someone will fill my head with lies say it's nice and I'll believe them and display it for others to see on my wall and then think I'm ready to take it to the next level at an art gallery.  bwaaaaaaaaaahahahahah.  

The laugh is at me.


----------



## ndynt

Love the purple and white floral arrangement too, April.  Beautiful.


----------



## Raven

Good work April and an interesting hobby.
The flowers are lovely.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Nona and Raven.  I will probably get back with making some more arrangements soon, I've yet to get started on that shaving cream art project, I went out and bought the shaving cream months ago and that's just been put on the back burner, there are a few floral projects sitting to be completed as well.  

I so was wishing others would have projects to share for more inspiration to keep going on this crafting thing, gets a tad boring not having others to share in the process with sometimes.  None of my friends are into this stuff, mostly due to them claiming to not have a crafty gene in their bodies, but, I know they just don't have as much time on their hands as I do since their still working full time and would rather not indulge.

Anyway, thank you all for the kind comments on the crafts.


----------



## LynnD

AprilT said:


> Not every project was easy for me, but that one I just posted was simple enough.  I've had my share of disasters, I should take a pic of this huge flower I made; I should throw it in the garbage, but, I keep it as it took so much work.  I hate to part with it.  But then, I'm afraid if I post it, someone will fill my head with lies say it's nice and I'll believe them and display it for others to see on my wall and then think I'm ready to take it to the next level at an art gallery.  bwaaaaaaaaaahahahahah.
> 
> The laugh is at me.



I would tell tell you honestly in a nice and gentle way, of course.


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> I would tell tell you honestly in a nice and gentle way, of course.



Thank you, you are too kind.


----------



## Kadee

I think the large white flower is really nice,You could make them for wedding decorations in white or the colour theme of the wedding


----------



## AprilT

Kadee46 said:


> I think the large white flower is really nice,You could make them for wedding decorations in white or the colour theme of the wedding



You've made my day, that is my favorite but, I can't find a thing to do with it.  It sits on a corner of a cloth I have hanging on the wall and I at one time had been trying to figure a way to make a design to compliment it, but for the time being, it's just there till I get in a crafty mood again.  I also need to get out and buy more copier paper which too might inspire me.  My printer isn't working and I haven't felt an urgency to replace it and so, no need for more copier paper.  Bable, bable, bable.  LOL!

I do appreciate the compliment of my big ole little flower.


----------



## jujube

Such talent, April!  Everything looks beautiful.  I wish I had more patience.....I have a closet full of semi-completed projects.  I started one for a wedding present for my niece.  Then I thought maybe I'd get it done for their 10th anniversary, which was last year unfortunately.  Okay, maybe the 20th?


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Jujube.  I have quite a few incomplete projects, some dating back from a few years, so I know how that goes.  I used to be on a real dress sewing kick, unfortunately, I just can't seem to get in that mood again, so I have at least five half completed dresses tucked away of which, it's time to use the material to stuff something or toss it, I know I won't be completing those dresses.


----------



## Kadee

AprilT said:


> You've made my day, that is my favorite but, I can't find a thing to do with it.  It sits on a corner of a cloth I have hanging on the wall and I at one time had been trying to figure a way to make a design to compliment it, but for the time being, it's just there till I get in a crafty mood again.  I also need to get out and buy more copier paper which too might inspire me.  My printer isn't working and I haven't felt an urgency to replace it and so, no need for more copier paper.  Bable, bable, bable.  LOL!
> 
> I do appreciate the compliment of my big ole little flower.



With talent like yours it's to good not to do anything with your finished crafts ,Do You have a free classified site like gumtree? you could advertise your craft work on ? I'm sure you wouldn't have  any trouble selling your handmade crafts ...


----------



## AprilT

Kadee, thanks for the laugh, I needed that.  I am tickled pink, not that I never had fantasies about selling my talent, but, the thought of me taking what I do as serious talent, really did cause me to break out into hysterics.  The minute  I get serious about it will be the minute I break out into hives.


----------



## AprilT

I really would like to make another dress or two, but it would require me to be more agile, at least considering what went into my process years ago, I just don't have that in me anymore, plus, I haven't seen fabrics I'm all that fond of at a  good price point to match what I can just grab off the rack and be done with it.

I'm now waiting for others to contribute to the thread with their projects to feel more inspired to start back on more projects, as I stated, it gets boring doing this alone without an exchange of show and tell.    I really don't want this to be all about me all the time.  So please, please, please do share if you ever feel so generous enough do so.  

I know as a kid, I wasn't very fond of sewing or arts/craft classes, I was much more interested in ballet, dance and music, writing, especially after we had our works critiqued in our dorm and I thought I had completed the most fantastical drawing, but someone who I thought was coming over to pay me accolades said, you know, your drawing isn't much, but, you are gifted in your poetry and he asked me if I would be interested in joining one of his programs.  I was hurt and proud of my poem at the said time.  It proved to be a turning point in my life during that period of time.  Ok, I couldn't sew worth a dang either had very little patience for following anything with long instructions and patterns.  One of the reasons my baking projects often flop.  LOL.  As I said, I am not one to draw inside the lines with many things, I always end up wanting to know if I might be able to do it another way.    Only if something is of major importance do I play inside the lines, life or death precision requirements so to speak.

Anyway, I'm still waiting for others to play nice and share something they've done maybe in the past couple of years up till now.  Again PLEASE!


----------



## Temperance

April, your flowers are beautiful.  Especially love the ones with purple.  Hard to believe their paper.  You did a wonderful job.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Temperance.    I'm tempted to get started up again, but the cleaning is giving me great pause this time around.  Soon though, I'll get back at it.  For one, I have a one sided decorated wall where on I'm missing the matching cone decoration to balance the other side.  But since, I haven't entertained in a while, I don't have to explain it.  I also need to make the one on the wall more expansive, the one I previously made was larger, but so undisplayable.

View attachment 18591


----------



## Kadee

OK April dose this qualifies as a craft ,?  it's a cover for my sewing machine I made and machine embroidered the design on


----------



## AprilT

Hi Kadee.  It most certainly does, you made it with your own hands you crafty gal you.    Very cute detail there.


----------



## ndynt

Kadee, love your little mouse with the thread spool.  Adorable.
Nice new avatar pic, April.  Tried to enlarge it, so these old eyes could see it, unsuccessfully.  
Will try to find some pics to share.  Most were on my laptop that crashed.


----------



## SeaBreeze

AprilT said:


> a few more:
> 
> 
> View attachment 18469
> 
> I used coffee filters for the flowers, newspaper for the branches/vines and acrylic paints for the colors.
> View attachment 18470
> 
> View attachment 18471 View attachment 18472
> 
> View attachment 18473



Very pretty April!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kadee46 said:


> OK April dose this qualifies as a craft ,?  it's a cover for my sewing machine I made and machine embroidered the design on



Kadee, your little mouse is precious, very nice work!


----------



## AprilT

ndynt said:


> Kadee, love your little mouse with the thread spool.  Adorable.
> *Nice new avatar pic, April.  Tried to enlarge it, so these old eyes could see it, unsuccessfully. *
> Will try to find some pics to share.  Most were on my laptop that crashed.




Here ya go, just so you can see, It's a couple of years old, just me in my beach tent, I'll try to get a more recent one next time I'm at the beach.

View attachment 18622


----------



## Harvatt

They are truly excellent AprilT ,  I can appreciate the work that has gone into them 
I spent a lot of time building Flower displays from silk flowers and my wife played 
her part by taking them to craft shows ,  Once I had found a source of supply for
a quality flower the work became more interesting .  this is the first time for I think
well over a year that I have been on this Forum so I am more than a little rusty , I
would have liked to have put the odd photograph on but  (A) I am not sure what I
have left and ( B)  not too sure how to do it without putting some thought there .
However , I honestly like yours , not that I shall get back to doing any as I am 
pushing on a bit in years but I hope you will allow me to admire your work .Sadly
I lost my wife four years ago otherwise she would be equally keen .
Regards
Terry .


----------



## AprilT

Harvatt, I'm honored by your praise, thank you and my deepest sympathies to you for the loss of your wife.  I as I am sure others are happy to have you join us in any which way you are comfortable.

Again, thank you for the kind words about my crafts projects.


----------



## Harvatt

Thank you AprilT for your reply and for the invite to join you all on
the Forum .  I look forward to it ,  talk again soon I hope .


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi April!  Here is a pair of slacks I made recently.  The reason---because I don't like the short-waisted ones they sell now. You can't bend over in them, lol.  I started with an old pattern and made lots of modifications.  This pair is made taller in the back than in the front.  It took 3 tries to get this pair, but the other two are wearable. I've never been able to do a flap over zipper, just ones where flaps meet in the middle of the zipper. Probably too baggy in the legs for today's styles.  I'll keep trying.   It's hard to get a good picture.


----------

